# Website relaunch and discount voucher



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all

Coffee Classics Direct have just launched their redesigned, much improved and expanded website for Futurmat coffee machines, coffee and ancillaries and would welcome feedback on it - http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk

To thank coffee forums' users for their help we'd like to offer a 10% on their first order, just enter code CF511

Thanks

CoffeeClassics

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk


----------

